# I Scored a Heavy 10?



## randyjaco (Jan 4, 2015)

I was in a shop yesterday and and the owner said he had an old lathe he wanted to sell for scrap. I walked up to it and noticed that it was a South Bend and asked what he wanted for it. Gave him 50 bucks and loaded it up in my truck. The plan was to part it out. When I got home I took a closer look.  It lacks a lot, but what is there is in pretty good shape. I am thinking about restoring it.

With a little research, here is what I have:
It is a Heavy 10L, catalog #187RS, with most of the taper attachment. Gears, spindle threads, cabinet, sheaves, carriage and ways are good.

What it lacks:
Cross slide and compound assembly
Tail Stock
Chucks (2 1/4"-8 thread)
Collet Closer

Those are some expensive items I need to locate and I am looking at EBay. I was wondering if any of you South Benders have any Heavy 10 parts that you want to dispose of for reasonable prices?

PM me with what you have and what you want for them.

TIA
Randy


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 4, 2015)

You just missed a bunch of 10L parts this past month for sale on eBay.

I have a complete taper attachment here if you want me to provide any dimensional's for missing parts.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 4, 2015)

randyjaco said:


> I was in a shop yesterday and and the owner said he had an old lathe he wanted to sell for scrap. I walked up to it and noticed that it was a South Bend and asked what he wanted for it. Gave him 50 bucks and loaded it up in my truck. The plan was to part it out. When I got home I took a closer look.  It lacks a lot, but what is there is in pretty good shape. I am thinking about restoring it.
> 
> With a little research, here is what I have:
> It is a Heavy 10L, catalog #187RS, with most of the taper attachment. Gears, spindle threads, cabinet, sheaves, carriage and ways are good.
> ...




This forum needs this icon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Ski (Jan 4, 2015)

Good score and sounds worth restoring to me! ! Be patient and you will find some parts. I just sold my 10L and will look at what I have in spare parts for it. I may have a compound,crosslide,gib. Compound is not perfect if it is there. Post some pics !Ski


----------



## rafe (Jan 5, 2015)

Patience is the key. Parts will appear if you are not in a hurry. Look for chucks that need a backplate or have the wrong one and are reasonably or cheaply priced. Backplates can be made or found at a resonable price. The other parts turn up . I was picking up collets for my 14 1/2 (and got a few at a time, reasonably) on E-bay until someone (and I need not describe what I think of him)started outbidding everyone and then putting them back up at a pretty high price. Now I'll have to wait until he passes away and his beneficaries put them up for cheap not knowing what they are....But sometimes I just bid up the prices for spite ...ha ha


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for  thee responses guys. Here are some pictures.


----------



## TAWP Tool (Jan 5, 2015)

Randy,

That Heavy Ten appears to be an early one (single lever QCGB). Considering that most taper attachments were fitted at the factory, as long as the bed and ways aren't damaged or worn this would be on the top of my list as a restoration candidate! For $50 ?!!! Nice score.

If you know the serial number (found on the flat front way near the tailstock end) you can determine the year. Are there any brass tags rivetted to the bed or the cabinet that might indicate a military or other history?

Keep us posted on your progress.

Guy


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 5, 2015)

You have a good start on a good lathe.  I think that you should work on returning it to service, if you have the patience.

Vlad


----------



## Ski (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice ! Is that a 4 foot bed ? I pm'd you about a few parts I have. This looks like it should be making chips! I am sure I am not the only member who enjoys a good restoration wether I'm do it or not. Good luck and I hope you keep us posted with pics during the rebuild. Ski


----------



## Jericho (Jan 5, 2015)

Considering I haven't seen a taper attachment go for under $650 since I've had mine for a couple of years, and the parts you are looking for are on eBay regularly, I'd say you did well.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jan 5, 2015)

For $50, even getting the table would be a sweet deal. You do have some parts to track down, but not too many. Tailstock will probably be most difficult and pricey....but certainly not as much as that taper attachment might've cost. That guy must have really wanted it out of his shop! Look at plazamachinery.com and contact craigdonges, ipenelopepitstop, or gigigirl on ebay...they usually have stuff that may not be posted on ebay yet. FWIW, I bet you can get most of the obviously missing parts for <$500....


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks again Guys. My patience is not a problem. If the lathe sits out in the carport for too long my wife will get impatient 8^)
A lot will depend on finding the cross slide/compound assembly. (The cross slide also needs to fit a Taper attachment.) If I can find that at a reasonable price, the rest should easy enough to find. The individual part prices on EBay could make this a very expensive restoration, so the lathe still has a good chance of being parted out 8^(
I located the serial #1276RKL8. I will have to check Vintage Machinery for a manufacture date.

Randy


----------



## illbeda (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow!
For 50 bucks invested it would be silly not to restore it!This size of South Bend was extremely popular
and there are parts readily available on ebay.

The cabinet alone is worth $50.00 dollars.

If you do decide to part it out,i would be interested in the QC Box,Slide Pinion assembly(middle gear set on the Banjo or Primary Bracket).

You don't need Taper Attachments or even a tailstock right now to get started.
Find a Chuck,Crossfeed assembly with dial,compound assembly with dial,Tool post holder and you can start playing around with it.

Very cool find.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 6, 2015)

If you part it out, I will take all the parts. I will give you your money back plus 10% for your trouble.


Jake Parker


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 6, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> If you part it out, I will take all the parts. I will give you your money back plus 10% for your trouble.
> 
> 
> Jake Parker



I'll bet you'd like me to deliver it too:lmao:

Randy


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like my 10L or how it did when i got it. Nice score...Bob


----------



## Ski (Jan 6, 2015)

I sent you a pm on the parts.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 7, 2015)

randyjaco said:


> I'll bet you'd like me to deliver it too:lmao:
> 
> Randy



No I would come get it. Asking you to deliver would be selfish of me.

Jake Parker


----------

